# Can I put a link in my marketplace ad to redweek?



## presley (Feb 8, 2018)

Kind of a stupid question, but I am listing my timeshares through Redweek's full service. I have ad credits here and am wondering if I can post ads and put a link to the Redweek ads that Redweek is creating for me over there? My goal would be to get more exposure by cross posting on TUG, but still having the agents at Redweek do all the work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2018)

while there are not any rules against it, we would certainly prefer not to have ads in the markeptlace that were merely links to other commercial sites for information about the resale/rental.


----------



## Panina (Feb 9, 2018)

presley said:


> Kind of a stupid question, but I am listing my timeshares through Redweek's full service. I have ad credits here and am wondering if I can post ads and put a link to the Redweek ads that Redweek is creating for me over there? My goal would be to get more exposure by cross posting on TUG, but still having the agents at Redweek do all the work.


Why don’t you list it with the details without the Link to Redweek and when you have an interested party you tell them the agent at Redweek will handle.


----------

